# Perfect close up to my new spider....



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

now I don't have the name to this spider but I can say he turns out to look like this (this is his parents mother to be exact) Click to see pic,,, it's on my photobucket and I took this pic....

now here is the pic of my guy...... he is small as a dime.... he is eating a spider I got from out side.....


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Certainly like the coloration---

But damn are the creepy....


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

I thought you meant Spider as in Ball Python...


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> I thought you meant Spider as in Ball Python...


HUH^^^

Is that i nick name I never heard of?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

no, its a morph youve never heard of... apparently-


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

spider bp are nice looking and pretty reasonably priced compared to soem other morph

heres a link so you know what it looks like spider

I dont think i would ever get a spider (8 leg spider that is) becasue to me they are just to wierd. I have been thinking of some things to go in a 1x2 tank and i have thought of sand boa, scorpions and spider. How low maitnence are spiders compared to the other two becasue i want a very low mailnence pet?


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

creepy

creepy


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Cool colours.

I've been toying with the idea of a mexican red knee. Nice, simple and docile.


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Mettle said:


> Cool colours.
> 
> I've been toying with the idea of a mexican red knee. Nice, simple and docile.


Go with the Chilean rose G. rosea... some Mexican redknees can be very feisty and love to flick hairs at the slightist provcation. Then again if your not going to handle it then it does not matter.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

There's someone locally selling some chilean roses for $20, actually. Haha. Might go for that.


----------

